# Endlers jump.... Newsflash: Water is also wet



## mo2vation (Dec 24, 2012)

Ugh...

Set up a great little rimless 4.7 Gallon. Its lit, its filtered, its planted, its stable.

Today, grabbed 6 red shrimp and 8 Endlers (there were 9 in the bag... so another stowaway!)

Get back tonight - after 5 hours away from them, and I found 5 dried fishies on my wood floor. So so sad.

So I come here to TPT... apparently the only people that didn't know Endlers jumped are me, my wife and likely the guy at the LFS that didn't say a word.

Bummed.

I'm not gonna fabricate a top for this little tank. I'm gonna have to put the remaining lil guys in another tank - likely my 20H. I can get a top from Petco for that.

*sigh*

Should I be worried about my shrimp making a break for it, too?

Are there micro-fish that don't fly?

LOVE this place. You guys have no idea what you've started. I'll dig in and post more next week - so much to share.

Thanks

- Ken


PS: Water: A: 0 Ni: 0 Na: 5.0-ish.... first thing I thought was they wanted out of water that suddenly turned... but no. They're just fliers.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

The only time my fish start to jump out
of the tank is when they don't have enough
oxygen or there is no filter. My 9 inch Comet
jumped 7 inches to get out of my tank for
no reason... it was cold as an ice cube when
I woke up in the morning.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had endlers for years in a tank with no top. Not a single one of them has jumped ship. I almost had an oto cat jump when I startled it by turning on the light one morning but that's it.. I've never had any issue with any fish jumping with topless tanks.


----------



## mo2vation (Dec 24, 2012)

Its a small tank - and I have a ZooMed 501 on it. Its clean, but there is some flow.

The water is up to the tippy top... and the ripples are wonderful to see. Its clean, sparkling, well lit... it should be a happy home, dammit.



*sigh*

5 flew out. FIVE.... in the first few hours.

So bummed.

My RCS better stay put. I don't have cats or dogs to clean this up.

(ew)


-Ken


----------



## Monk3y God (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry about your Endlers. I have a few nano tanks and I have some fish that seem to have a death wish. If you are looking at passive nano fish I would suggest dwarf rasboras. Mine school nicely and pluck pellets from the surface, but don't frenzy feed like my lambchop rasboras (one actually hit my finger as I was dropping food in from an inch away).

I also have a tank with cherry shrimp, dwarf cories, Pygmy cories, and scarlet badis. The shrimp are the only ones that ever get near the surface.


----------



## NoUniqueSnowflake (Jan 11, 2013)

I've found a cherry shrimp dried up on the floor before. It was just the one, out of 300 or so. I've found at least 8 dried guppies in the past year I've been keeping them in a topless tank, and one very sad looking dried bristlenose (very shocking, I had absolutely no idea plecos were at risk for jumping). Can't put a lid on it, since the plants are emergent and about 3' above the water line. Thankfully my endler tank has a lid on it.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Only time I've had a problem with endler jumpers is after putting a bunch in with my mature angelfish... *cue iconic jaws theme*... and I can hardly blame them given the circumstances. Predator fish is predatory.

My main breeding tank is set up as a riparium, between evaporation and transpiration, the water levels can vary dramatically. Occasionally, when I've topped it to the rim and my BN pleco is on a rampage, I'll find a few on the floor. but it's rare.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The only fish that don't jump are dead fish.


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 14, 2012)

mo2vation said:


> The water is up to the tippy top... and the ripples are wonderful to see. Its clean, sparkling, well lit... it should be a happy home, dammit.


I've never had a rimless tank, and I can't say how common it is, but I have read and seen on here where some people with rimless tanks keep the water an inch or two below the edge. When guests are coming over or they want to admire the tank, they'll fill it up to the top. I don't know how high endlers or shrimp can jump, but it might help a little bit...


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i have 2 gallon and 6 gallon rimless my cherries NEVER jump ... my amano think about it in the 6 gallon and were puppy food in the 2 gallon (i have betta in that tank.. betta won). i tried an amano with no fish in the 2 gallon found him in the filter (not the safe flowy part either, the impeller) 

thanks for the warning on the endler (going back to thoughts of chili rasbora)...

i do NOT keep it to the tippy top i go 1/4-1/2" below (it's on the table and people like to bump the table) 

sound like your lambchop is like my betta... i actually feed it off a pipette sometimes.. yesterday it tried to grab the pipette out of my hand (almost did too!) .. i can't even clean my betta tanks with them in it as they jump at my hands the whole time - reach for a light get attacked by a betta ... fish are odd creatures, just like people they all have different 'tudes


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

have a colony of scarlet endlers in a rimless 10 gallon... i have never had one jump ... ever in the year i have had them in there.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

If the water was all the way to the top, yes your chances of escapees are also lot higher... That's how I segregate my males, catch a bunch with the network and hold the net at water level, they all jump out one by one. Kinda fun to watch. I did had 3 females on a uncovered breeder box, came home to no females in the breeder and a +3 on the main tank


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

You could try pygmy cories... They tend to school in midwater, but being cories and not easily startled, probably won't jump.


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

In addition to dropping the water level to "raise the bar", a thick covering of floating plants will decrease the odds even more.


----------



## musician71604 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with the floating plants. I had my chili rasboras in a 7.5 rimless at one point and with the floating plants providing some shelter, they never spooked and never jumped. Very peaceful and colorful fish.


----------

